# Need help removing ignition switch/bezel.



## alanderson (Sep 8, 2014)

Can anyone tell me how to spin off the bezel on a 66 lemans dash?I have tried to stick a small wire and spin it with no luck,maybe i don't have the key in the right position?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It takes a special socket, but I've had luck with a snap ring pliers when I changed mine. I would tape up the dash around the tumbler to avoid any damage if the pliers slips off.


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*same problem*

I have a slightly different problem with my 68 even with the dash out. I can spin the bezel loose so that the ignition switch and bezel are flopping but the bezel is hung up and will not separate so that I can pull out the switch.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I did it about two years ago. On the front of the lock cyl there is a small hole next to the key hole. 
Put the key in the lock cyl and turn it to acc and then take a paper clip and straighten it out and put it in the small hole next to the key. 
Then push paper clip in hole as far as you can and then continue to turn the key to the acc (to the left) until the lock cyl pops out. 

Then if you want the switch out of the dash the trim ring should twist off it and pull out from behind


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*ignition switch bezel*

Thanks for the input haven't tried it yet but will check it this weekend thanks again


----------



## alanderson (Sep 8, 2014)

Worked perfect,the problem with it was the insert/key was gummed up and wouldn't slide out even though it was loose,but a good soaking of break free got it.Thanks for the input.


----------



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the same problem but my 1967 GTO has no accessory position. Just on and then the spring loaded start position. So far nothing has worked. Any other suggestions???

thanks 
alan


----------

